# is the secondlife thing getting out of hand?



## Draconas (Jun 19, 2010)

for example, my friend tamias had avatars HE created, and they got removed, and this upsets everyone near him because that was 90% of his gallery.

doesnt the AUP protect the builders, but not everything else? seems like it fucking doesnt.

if anyone's curious, i got his chipmunk avatar, and i can pull up that it is indeed, one he's built, i'll screenie that and shove it here


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 19, 2010)

"Created" as in prim by prim and skinned, not bought and modified with easily accessible fashion pieces from vendors?

Not to mention many have abused the privilege of Second Life avatars by posting porn of them doing it in XYZ number of positions and other dumb shit.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 19, 2010)

Glaice said:


> "Created" as in prim by prim and skinned, not bought and modified with easily accessible fashion pieces from vendors?
> 
> Not to mention many have abused the privilege of Second Life avatars by posting porn of them doing it in XYZ number of positions and other dumb shit.


 
prim by prim, hand painted the skin, ect.
didnt use and pre-fabbed crap from the market


----------



## Syradact (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh, I thought this thread was about Second Life being a problem for everyone involved.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2010)

Draconas said:


> prim by prim, hand painted the skin, ect.
> didnt use and pre-fabbed crap from the market


 
Did he put this in the description? I would guess the policy for SL avatars is "assume bought unless stated otherwise". Tell him to put it back up and contact a mod.

Also, make sure that his/her uploads follow flooding rules


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 19, 2010)

Draconas said:


> prim by prim, hand painted the skin, ect.
> didnt use and pre-fabbed crap from the market


 then they need to talk to the admins, as someone reported him thinking they didnt

ALSO

even Avatar creators are under rules

as their work must be in collage style and not do the same thing as the majority of Folks who posted SL stuff


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2010)

Speaking of AUP violations, take this and this down, OP. And this and this and this and this and this and probably more but I'm just gonna stop. Common sense, man. FA is not Photobucket.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 19, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> even Avatar creators are under rules
> 
> as their work must be in collage style and not do the same thing as the majority of Folks who posted SL stuff


 
That is correct. SL crap, even if you make it fully, prim by prim, is not exempt to the flooding rules, and must be in a collage style, not 7 pics of the same exact SL model. All SL submissions that are not following this are going to be flagged and removed regardless of the fact that the user made the model himself.



Syradact said:


> Oh, I thought this thread was about Second Life being a problem for everyone involved.


 
That's what I thought when I saw the title.



Aden said:


> FA is not Photobucket.


 
I fully endorse and support this statement.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> Speaking of AUP violations, take this and this down, OP. And this and this and this and this and this and probably more but I'm just gonna stop. Common sense, man. FA is not Photobucket.


 most of them are grandfathered thanks


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 19, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> That is correct. SL crap, even if you make it fully, prim by prim, is not exempt to the flooding rules, and must be in a collage style, not 7 pics of the same exact SL model. All SL submissions that are not following this are going to be flagged and removed regardless of the fact that the user made the model himself.


 I'm quite Knowledgeable on the whole SL thing these days even if I'm not on SL alot


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 19, 2010)

Draconas said:


> most of them are grandfathered thanks


 actually



NOT ONE OF THOSE ARE GRANDFATHERED
They were against the rules in the previous versions


----------



## Draconas (Jun 19, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> actually
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not exactly, its photography, well some of them >.> the mp3, the tv remote, the broken arcade game, my old sl avatar (too blurry to even see anything in it).
the hard drive is photography.

look, this thread de-railment, this is about secondlife not whats in my gallery


----------



## Zhael (Jun 19, 2010)

If you mean Tamias the Chimpmunk, WAIT DON'T DELETE MY POST


----------



## Draconas (Jun 19, 2010)

Zhael said:


> If you mean Tamias the Chimpmunk, WAIT DON'T DELETE MY POST


 
yeah him, he's epic


----------



## Zhael (Jun 19, 2010)

Draconas said:


> yeah him, he's epic


 
I'd replace epic with another word.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 19, 2010)

Zhael said:


> I'd replace epic with another word.


 
like?


----------



## Zhael (Jun 19, 2010)

Draconas said:


> like?


 One you most certainly wouldn't like.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2010)

Draconas said:


> most of them are grandfathered thanks


 
You won't just take them down out of general decency, common sense, and respect for FA's bandwidth needs?


----------



## Draconas (Jun 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> You won't just take them down out of general decency, common sense, and respect for FA's bandwidth needs?


 
oh like anyone looks at them anymore, most are jpg, not even half a MB when i uploaded, im sure everyone will complain since it isnt something they can jackoff too


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 19, 2010)

Draconas said:


> not exactly, its photography, well some of them >.> the mp3, the tv remote, the broken arcade game, my old sl avatar (too blurry to even see anything in it).
> the hard drive is photography.
> 
> look, this thread de-railment, this is about secondlife not whats in my gallery


 
again not one of those are with in former TOS rules still

thus with the new rules and old rules not one of them should be around


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> oh like anyone looks at them anymore, most are jpg, not even half a MB when i uploaded


 
What about the general decency and common sense parts?



> im sure everyone will complain since it isnt something they can jackoff too



Welp, better take down my gallery


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

you know what, do what you fucking want, report my shit since none of it is jerkoffing material, i didnt know the rules back then, didnt know there was any, no one was fucking delete happy with shit, my gallery sucks, its fucking shit, i got ZERO drawing skill since highschool, theres a million other fucking images on this site that shouldnt be on here and here, my gallery of little shitty photos and fuck which file sizes arent bloated shitballoons like ive seenm and here we are people shitting on me, while i tried to have a decent fucking forum topic that felt a little important. cant even shit or breathe around here without someone linking and quoting shit saying theres something wrong with it


----------



## Zhael (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> you know what, do what you fucking want, report my shit since none of it is jerkoffing material, i didnt know the rules back then, didnt know there was any, no one was fucking delete happy with shit, my gallery sucks, its fucking shit, i got ZERO drawing skill since highschool, theres a million other fucking images on this site that shouldnt be on here and here, my gallery of little shitty photos and fuck which file sizes arent bloated shitballoons like ive seenm and here we are people shitting on me, while i tried to have a decent fucking forum topic that felt a little important. cant even shit or breathe around here without someone linking and quoting shit saying theres something wrong with it


 
U MAD MUCH?


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> you know what, do what you fucking want, report my shit since none of it is jerkoffing material, i didnt know the rules back then, didnt know there was any, no one was fucking delete happy with shit, my gallery sucks, its fucking shit, i got ZERO drawing skill since highschool, theres a million other fucking images on this site that shouldnt be on here and here, my gallery of little shitty photos and fuck which file sizes arent bloated shitballoons like ive seenm and here we are people shitting on me, while i tried to have a decent fucking forum topic that felt a little important. cant even shit or breathe around here without someone linking and quoting shit saying theres something wrong with it


 
Life is so hard :c

\he mad


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> you know what, do what you fucking want, report my shit since none of it is jerkoffing material, i didnt know the rules back then, didnt know there was any, no one was fucking delete happy with shit, my gallery sucks, its fucking shit, i got ZERO drawing skill since highschool, theres a million other fucking images on this site that shouldnt be on here and here, my gallery of little shitty photos and fuck which file sizes arent bloated shitballoons like ive seenm and here we are people shitting on me, while i tried to have a decent fucking forum topic that felt a little important. cant even shit or breathe around here without someone linking and quoting shit saying theres something wrong with it


 


dude


I got no drawing skills
sure I commission alot cause I gots the money for it
but I do know the rules and I do go out and report which I doubt you do cause the generic fur thinking is "I'll bitch about it, but not do shit about it"

also yes you should known about it cause its the first thing they show you when you join FA, remind you every time you upload by talking about the AUP too


now to end this

"GAWD, U MAD?"


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 20, 2010)

I see where this thread is going.

It's going to be nothing further but "BAAAWWWWWWW WHY CAN'T I POST CRAPPY SL SCREENSHOTS."

This is why we can't have nice things.

If a mod can close this thread before it gets anymore out of hand with the OP's random outbursts to logical explanations to his questions, it would be much appreciated.

=>.>=


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> I see where this thread is going.
> 
> It's going to be nothing further but "BAAAWWWWWWW WHY CAN'T I POST CRAPPY SL SCREENSHOTS."
> 
> ...


 
if anyone took the fucking time to pay attention, i said this happend to tamias, HE made things on sl, HE uploaded them, THEY got removed, then out of nowhere, IM being told random shit in my gallery violates shit, even a picture of my mp3 player from 2006-2007.
what pisses me off more than people telling me a bunch of horse shit, is that people dont read the damn OP, i said TAMIAS, NOT ME


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok, fine. I'l reword that.

"BAAAWWWWWWWWW WHY CAN'T THERE BE CRAPPY SL SCREENSHOTS ON FA."

Happy now? Or are you going to continue to beat a dead horse topic that has already been gone over in this thread over here --> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/71786-Acceptable-Upload-Policy-(AUP)-13-May-2010

Your outbursts will accomplish nothing.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> not exactly, its photography, well some of them >.> the mp3, the tv remote, the broken arcade game, my old sl avatar (too blurry to even see anything in it).
> the hard drive is photography.


 
Okay, as a photographer, I find this offensive.

Photography isn't about just taking blurry shit pictures of any old thing, it's a form of art too. Apart from that, all of them fail old and new ToS by being horribly blurred. There are quality rules you know.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Okay, as a photographer, I find this offensive.
> 
> Photography isn't about just taking blurry shit pictures of any old thing, it's a form of art too. Apart from that, all of them fail old and new ToS by being horribly blurred. There are quality rules you know.


 
wel gee, sorry i dont pay a billion dollars on a camera. i either got the shit camera that broke, the camera i bought that sucked and didnt know till i used it, and two web cams, which is the only stupidly decent thing i got, and one's $100, and the newer one's $40


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> wel gee, sorry i dont pay a billion dollars on a camera. i either got the shit camera that broke, the camera i bought that sucked and didnt know till i used it, and two web cams, which is the only stupidly decent thing i got, and one's $100, and the newer one's $40


 
These things have this function known as "auto-focus". It's really not hard to do. Half depress the trigger button, it beeps to say it's focused, you fully press the button. But beside that, there is no point in taking and submitting photos of stuff people see every day. Why do you need to upload a photo of an external HDD? Or a badly taken photo of a common windows error?

It is technically photography you are doing, but bastardised to the point where it is essentially useless. You can't just scream "BUT IT'S PHOTOGRAPHY" as an excuse. There are still standards. And the stuff you've been uploading are so far beyond the AUP that you can't see it from a high place on a clear day. Just stop classifying that rubbish as something it is not. You're dragging the good names of people who can actually use the camera they have through the mud.

In fact, out of your FA gallery, I count at least 20 "photos" of stupid things like your desktop, what is in your icon bar, a laptop and a remote control. 20 AUP violations out of 100 submissions. That's a 1 in 5 shite ratio.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

can an admin delete the thread please? apparently i cant have a fucking topic without de-railment and harassment


----------



## Zhael (Jun 20, 2010)

u still mad?
This is why no one respects the wolfee gang.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> can an admin delete the thread please? apparently i cant have a fucking topic without de-railment and harassment


 
Actually, this isn't derailing.

This is incredibly relevant. You're complaining about a friend who is getting stuff deleted by mods for breaching AUP and bringing the AUP and it's limitations into question. Now if you yourself stuck within the terms of the AUP, there would be no problem. However, you'll quite happily ignore the AUP because you don't want to. Now, this is massive hypocrisy here and on that basis, you shouldn't be able to criticise anyone on uploading stuff that breaches. Incidentally though, your question was answered on the first page, yet you seem intent on complaining about it anyway.

And harassment? This isn't harassment, this is people having opinions. Opinions, you know, that thing you seem to have a lot of regarding the rules of the site. Just because someone has a differing view from you does not make it harassment. And this isn't 'fursecution' or anything like that.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

Also, I quite like this journal the OP made:



> been here since 2007, nobody was delete happy, TOS/AUP fucking happy, no  white knighting, and here i am, made a fucking forum topic about the  secondlife thing, and then i get people telling me i got shit in my  gallery, FROM 2007, THAT SHOULDNT BE ON HERE, GUESS WHAT FUCK YOU "you  know what, do what you fucking want, report my shit since none of it is  jerkoffing material, i didnt know the rules back then, didnt know there  was any, no one was fucking delete happy with shit, my gallery sucks,  its fucking shit, i got ZERO drawing skill since highschool, theres a  million other fucking images on this site that shouldnt be on here and  here, my gallery of little shitty photos and fuck which file sizes arent  bloated shitballoons like ive seenm and here we are people shitting on  me, while i tried to have a decent fucking forum topic that felt a  little important. cant even shit or breathe around here without someone  linking and quoting shit saying theres something wrong with it"
> 
> i dont fucking care anymore, i backed up my shitty little gallery,  actually let me count the file size of the fucking pictures *goes to  count file size* its fucking 10MB, all of it, every little fucking  thing, like that does anything to FA's fucking bandwidth.
> 
> ive had it up to here *stretches arm to jupitor* with the drama, white  knighting, submission deleting, motherfuckers that make up this little  shithole thats called furaffinity



Well done. So you plan to RAEGQUIT the site because admin are sticking to the rules of the site? You know that big long page of stuff you get when you register? You agree to follow the rules and regulations of the site. Which means you can't turn around and whinge about it later.

"Oh, but people are saying my stuff is shit". Yes. Yes we are. Except we're saying the shit stuff is the stuff that shouldn't be on here anyway. No-one said anything about the rest of your stuff. And if some of it is from 2007, how the hell have you not figured out how to use a camera yet?

It all boils down to a simple case of "shut your mouth, stick to the rules, stop complaining". If you want to run away crying because you broke the rules and got pulled up about it, then fine. Have fun with that. But in the end, the only person doing things wrong is yourself.


----------



## Zhael (Jun 20, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Also, I quite like this journal the OP made:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This, this, this, more of this, and LAWL.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Actually, this isn't derailing.
> 
> You're complaining about a friend who is getting stuff deleted by mods for breaching AUP and bringing the AUP and it's limitations into question.



*    * Second Life Screenshots - Fur Affinity only permits Second Life builders to upload images to the site. Screenshots, or images meant to take a snap shot of Second Life gameplay or events, are prohibited. Users may upload screenshots of Second Life only when the following requirements are met:

       1. Original, Complete Work - Avatar designs must be all new original, complete works and must be anthropomorphic in nature, and must be designed by or for the uploading user. Edits of existing avatars and designs for props, clothing, accessories or other designs are prohibited.*




Draconas said:


> for example, my friend tamias had avatars HE created, and they got removed, and this upsets everyone near him because that was 90% of his gallery.
> 
> doesnt the AUP protect the builders



again no one listens, he didnt violate it but its removed anyways, he built his avatars and images of them are removed. *1. Original, Complete Work - Avatar designs must be all new original, complete works and must be anthropomorphic in nature, and must be designed by or for the uploading user.*


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

Also, for the record, Draconas. If you're going to make journals about how horrible we all are, at least tell the truth. We are not calling you out on your art. We are calling you out on your photos, which are not good or art.

But then again, it's not like you're the first person to try and garner support for a flimsy argument by distorting the truth for your own purposes.


----------



## Zhael (Jun 20, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Also, for the record, Draconas. If you're going to make journals about how horrible we all are, at least tell the truth. We are not calling you out on your art. We are calling you out on your photos, which are not good or art.
> 
> But then again, it's not like you're the first person to try and garner support for a flimsy argument by *distorting the truth for your own purposes*.


 PSSST. PSSST. TAMIAS AND WOLFEE. PSST.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> again no one listens, he didnt violate it but its removed anyways, he built his avatars and images of them are removed. *1. Original, Complete Work - Avatar designs must be all new original, complete works and must be anthropomorphic in nature, and must be designed by or for the uploading user.*


 


Aden said:


> Did he put this in the description? I would guess  the policy for SL avatars is "assume bought unless stated otherwise".  Tell him to put it back up and contact a mod.
> 
> Also, make sure  that his/her uploads follow flooding rules


 
No-one listened? Your answer was in the first few replies. He can challenge it, reupload but add descriptions to say he made it. Also linking us so to who this is, because apparently he doesn't care enough about it to make his own forum account to complain.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

they come a trollin, on the forums


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> they come a trollin, on the forums


 
Just because it's something you don't want to hear, doesn't make it trolling. You've had your answers. Twice now.


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> they come a trollin, on the forums


 Telling you that you are in violation of site rules is not trolling. Jusy because they're not polite does not make them unjustified. Not that they weren't polite on the first page or anything.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Just because it's something you don't want to hear, doesn't make it trolling. You've had your answers. Twice now.


 making de-railment replies that had nothing todo with the topic just because you'll know it'll piss off people is trolling


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> making de-railment replies that had nothing todo with the topic just because you'll know it'll piss off people is trolling


 
No, as stated above, it's not derailing. You have no grounds to complain about admin doing their job to the word of the AUP, while you flounce about committing violations yourself.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

oh cool, found a block button on here, yay


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

Smelge said:


> No, as stated above, it's not derailing. You have no grounds to complain about admin doing their job to the word of the AUP, while you flounce about committing violations yourself.


 

** Second Life Screenshots - Fur Affinity only permits Second Life builders to upload images to the site. Screenshots, or images meant to take a snap shot of Second Life gameplay or events, are prohibited. Users may upload screenshots of Second Life only when the following requirements are met:

1. Original, Complete Work - Avatar designs must be all new original, complete works and must be anthropomorphic in nature, and must be designed by or for the uploading user. Edits of existing avatars and designs for props, clothing, accessories or other designs are prohibited.*

word of the AUP? was that it was protected TYVM


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Smelge already covered that below. We can take note of your hypocrisy. I'm not trying to be rude, but this seems a bit silly.


Smelge said:


> Actually, this isn't derailing.
> 
> This is incredibly relevant. You're complaining about a friend who is getting stuff deleted by mods for breaching AUP and bringing the AUP and it's limitations into question. Now if you yourself stuck within the terms of the AUP, there would be no problem. However, you'll quite happily ignore the AUP because you don't want to. Now, this is massive hypocrisy here and on that basis, you shouldn't be able to criticise anyone on uploading stuff that breaches. Incidentally though, your question was answered on the first page, yet you seem intent on complaining about it anyway.
> 
> And harassment? This isn't harassment, this is people having opinions. Opinions, you know, that thing you seem to have a lot of regarding the rules of the site. Just because someone has a differing view from you does not make it harassment. And this isn't 'fursecution' or anything like that.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Smelge already covered that below. We can take note of your hypocrisy. I'm not trying to be rude, but this seems a bit silly.


 
if im violating anything, i'll let an admin tell me thanks, i dont care that my camera's are shit and DONT HAVE AUTO-FOCUS


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> word of the AUP? was that it was protected TYVM


 
And again, you failed to read what has been shown to you a grand total of 3 times.

It was probably assumed to be bought stuff which DOES violate AUP. If it was made in error, he should be able to reupload but with a relevant description to say he made it. Otherwise it will be taken as just a game screenshot.

There is your answer, again, now try shutting up.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

Smelge said:


> And again, you failed to read what has been shown to you a grand total of 3 times.
> 
> It was probably assumed to be bought stuff which DOES violate AUP. If it was made in error, he should be able to reupload but with a relevant description to say he made it. Otherwise it will be taken as just a game screenshot.
> 
> There is your answer, again, *now try shutting up.*


 
no thanks


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> if im violating anything, i'll let an admin tell me thanks, i dont care that my camera's are shit and DONT HAVE AUTO-FOCUS


 
Better us then an admin, dude. It's best to follow the rules before getting penalized.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Better us then an admin, dude. It's best to follow the rules before getting penalized.


 
last time i violated anything, they let me take it down, i believe it was foxamoore though


----------



## Browder (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> last time i violated anything, they let me take it down, i believe it was foxamoore though


 
Wait you have a record? I'm pretty sure they have "last time" in storage.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> if im violating anything, i'll let an admin tell   me thanks, i dont care that my camera's are shit and DONT HAVE   AUTO-FOCUS



Oh nice.

* All cameras have auto focus or some way to focus them. A camera  wouldn't be any use if they couldn't focus.
* Admins rely on users telling them about violations, so we are the  first line of defense.
* A $100 camera isn't usually shit. People can take fantastic photos  with a crap camera. If the picture is shit, it's the user at fault, not  the camera. A poor workman always blames his tools.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Oh nice.
> 
> * All cameras have auto focus or some way to focus them. A camera  wouldn't be any use if they couldn't focus.
> * Admins rely on users telling them about violations, so we are the  first line of defense.
> * A $100 camera isn't usually shit. People can take fantastic photos  with a crap camera. If the picture is shit, it's the user at fault, not  the camera. A poor workman always blames his tools.


 camera i had didnt have auto-focus, didnt even have a screen. webcams on the otherhand, while i can see what the hell's going on, isnt auto-focus neither


----------



## Zhael (Jun 20, 2010)

Stop complaining that you can't take pictures and accept that it violates the AUP.

That's it. There's nothing more than that.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 20, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> I see where this thread is going.
> 
> It's going to be nothing further but "BAAAWWWWWWW WHY CAN'T I POST CRAPPY SL SCREENSHOTS."
> 
> ...


 
Called it.

Can a mod lock this thread already? The OP's question has already been answered, now he's just RAGEing about the answers he's getting.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

Zhael said:


> Stop complaining that you can't take pictures and accept that it violates the AUP.
> 
> That's it. There's nothing more than that.


 
no one's bitched about anything of mine violating anything, till lastnight


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> camera i had didnt have auto-focus, didnt even have a screen. webcams on the otherhand, while i can see what the hell's going on, isnt auto-focus neither



What the hell?

You are aware that cameras have this hole you look through? To see what you are aiming at. The button that makes the camera go click? Half press it and it focuses, fully press and it goes "click" and a photograph happens. Did you even bother reading the manual?What camera is it? Every single camera has the ability to focus. If it's not automatic, you adjust it yourself, usually by twisting part of the lens until it is in focus. Then you take a picture. It really isn't difficult. They've even taught monkeys to use cameras. For god sake, there's a story at the moment about a sea turtle that picked up a camera and was able to swim from the Med to America, and managed to turn on and film 5 minutes of it swimming.

And yes, webcams auto-focus. Otherwise you'd need to move the camera back until it was in focus, which is fucking pointless.

Basically, you don't understand how technology works, so you blame it for your inability to do something that cameras have been able to do since they were invented.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

Smelge said:


> What the hell?
> 
> You are aware that cameras have this hole you look through? To see what you are aiming at. The button that makes the camera go click? Half press it and it focuses, fully press and it goes "click" and a photograph happens. Did you even bother reading the manual?What camera is it? Every single camera has the ability to focus. If it's not automatic, you adjust it yourself, usually by twisting part of the lens until it is in focus. Then you take a picture. It really isn't difficult. They've even taught monkeys to use cameras. For god sake, there's a story at the moment about a sea turtle that picked up a camera and was able to swim from the Med to America, and managed to turn on and film 5 minutes of it swimming.
> 
> ...


 the webcams didnt autofocus, they had the twist lens, which looked decent when i took the damn image, as for the camera, it had no focusing what-so-ever, it was a $10 thing since it advertised video recording, snapshot taking, and a webcam mode, everything but the webcam part on that sucked, one of those pocketsized things i think it was emerson


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> no one's bitched about anything of mine violating anything, till lastnight


 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3654897/

That looks like someone complaining.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> the webcams didnt autofocus, they had the twist lens, which looked decent when i took the damn image, as for the camera, it had no focusing what-so-ever, it was a $10 thing since it advertised video recording, snapshot taking, and a webcam mode, everything but the webcam part on that sucked, one of those pocketsized things i think it was emerson


 
This is why you see the image is wrong and try again. Simple. And it's odd how suddenly your camera is a $10 thing, yet a page ago it was $100.

And I like your new journal where you call us all trolls for having opinions. It's very big of you, preenting a balanced argument and..wait..you didn't? Oh, well.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas is lucky today.

I do not feel like grilling him of on the technicals of photography today, mainly because I'm being lazy today.

Needless to say, Draconas, you are a fool. Cheaper cameras come with autofocus (which annoys the hell out of me.) You obviously have no idea how a camera works, and you are taking your aggressions out on everyone here for your shortcomings.

The smart thing for you to do right now is to stop posting.

But, of course, you will not, and you will keep inserting that foot of yours so deep into your mouth you can kick your own ass from the inside.

Which is why a mod should be locking this thread, because the OP's question has already been answered, and this thread has derailed so bad it makes the Saint Michel de Maurienne derailment look like a walk in the park.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

Smelge said:


> This is why you see the image is wrong and try again. Simple. And it's odd how suddenly your camera is a $10 thing, yet a page ago it was $100.
> 
> And I like your new journal where you call us all trolls for having opinions. It's very big of you, preenting a balanced argument and..wait..you didn't? Oh, well.


 
my mother's $100 and i used it once because it broke, the $10 thing was a replacement


----------



## Zhael (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> no one's bitched about anything of mine violating anything, till lastnight


 It doesn't matter; it still violates the AUP.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks like the OP has blocked me on FA for doing terrible things like pointing out that we are not trolling.

Must be a side effect of the company he keeps.

OP, is it true that the person you are sticking up for in your original post, and the one that doesn't seem to care enough to comment, is in fact someone who won't post here because we already knows he causes butthurt, drama and likes to think he's the hurt party even when he is clearly in the wrong. Correct?


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Draconas is lucky today.
> 
> I do not feel like grilling him of on the technicals of photography today, mainly because I'm being lazy today.
> 
> ...


 
does this shit look like it has autofocus? http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...official&tbs=isch:1&ei=NEUeTOSbGcPbnAeGg7W0Cw it doesnt mine was white and it fucking sucked, i read the instructions on it, did not say anything about any type of focusing


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 20, 2010)

=>.>=

*sigh*

That's right, Draconas. Don't listen, and keep posting. It just makes you look worse.

Can a mod PLEASE lock this thread before it becomes filled with even more FAIL?


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> =>.>=
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> That's right, Draconas. Don't listen, and keep posting. It just makes you look worse.


 as if the two pages of shit's gonna look different if i stopped?


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> as if the two pages of shit's gonna look different if i stopped?


 
The only shit I see is you RAGEing over the fact that you don't like the answer to your OP, and that you are butthurt over your AUP violations.

Everyone else is being civil.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

"First off, this cute-as-a-bug camera is extremely small. Most of its heft comes from the included AAA battery. It lacks a conventional display screen, so the interface is simply two buttons and a two-digit LCD screen that cleverly displays codes for various functions. So, yes, this camera works, but the images it produces are very small. You can take 20 "high quality" images before the 16mb internal memory gets filled. After you port them to your PC with the included USB cable, you end up with fuzzy 352x288 images."

http://sfist.com/2006/12/16/digital_camera_test_10_walgreens_innovage_mini.php


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> as if the two pages of shit's gonna look different if i stopped?



Actually, if you'd read the first 4 posts, none of this would have happened.

Incidentally, enjoy your trouble ticket. As you say, you won't listen to us because we're not admin. So I took the liberty of emailing the admin with all your AUP violations.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, why the hell is everyone being such a troll in here?

Draconas, just ignore them. You should make a rant in Rants and Raves about how mean everyone is here. People are much nicer in that sub-forum.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> The only shit I see is you RAGEing over the fact that you don't like the answer to your OP, and that you are butthurt over your AUP violations.
> 
> Everyone else is being civil.



Given that the person he's complaining for is well known for violating AUP and then whining about getting stuff deleted, it's not really a surprise.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Yeah, why the hell is everyone being such a troll in here?
> 
> Draconas, just ignore them. You should make a rant in Rants and Raves about how mean everyone is here. People are much nicer in that sub-forum.


 
doubt anyone's nicer in there, but yeah im having fun with this, im laughing at this crap and i wanna see it get locked :3


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Actually, if you'd read the first 4 posts, none of this would have happened.
> 
> Incidentally, enjoy your trouble ticket. As you say, you won't listen to us because we're not admin. So I took the liberty of emailing the admin with all your AUP violations.


 
goody, glad i backed everything up


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2010)

Here, have a photo I took with my CELL PHONE CAMERA, which has no focus ability. Notice how it's not shitty, even though the camera itself is pretty bad. All it took was to hold steady while taking the photo, and a tad of color-correction in post.



Smelge said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3654897/
> 
> That looks like someone complaining.


 
To be fair, that someone is Anailaigh and nobody should listen to her ever


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> Here, have a photo I took with my CELL PHONE CAMERA, which has no focus ability. Notice how it's not shitty, even though the camera itself is pretty bad. All it took was to hold steady while taking the photo, and a tad of color-correction in post.


 
was it a 352x288 image with only 16MB memory card? my point exactly


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> doubt anyone's nicer in there, but yeah im having fun with this, im laughing at this crap and i wanna see it get locked :3


 
OBVIOUS TROLL IS OBVIOUS.

You just admitted that the only troll on this thread is indeed YOU.

Have a nice day.

Mods? Can we please lock up this TROLL thread?

By the way, guys:

Don't feed the Troll.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Mods? Can we please lock up this TROLL thread?




so i cant laugh at the fact that people think that $10 camera will do fucking wonders. i asked dragoneer to delete the thread when it hit page two, so if i asked for it to get deleted and it makes me a troll, you asked for the same thing, so what does that make you?


----------



## Zhael (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> so i cant laugh at the fact that people think that $10 camera will do fucking wonders. i asked dragoneer to delete the thread when it hit page two, so if i asked for it to get deleted and it makes me a troll, you asked for the same thing, so what does that make you?


 Let's put it this way: if we drank for every word that made us think you were enraged, we'd all die of alcohol poisoning.  That a good enough analogy for you?


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> was it a 352x288 image with only 16MB memory card? my point exactly


 
What does the resolution or size of memory card have to do with not taking shitty pictures?

You're skirting the real issue, though, which is that you're taking snapshots of stuff that nobody needs or wants to see.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> What does the resolution or size of memory card have to do with not taking shitty pictures?
> 
> You're skirting the real issue, though, which is that you're taking snapshots of stuff that nobody needs or wants to see.


 
the card size determines the resolution and quality thanks


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> the card size determines the resolution and quality thanks


 
That jpeg that I posted is 97KB in size.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey, Aden?

Don't feed the troll. It won't get you anywhere.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 20, 2010)

Draconas said:


> the card size determines the resolution and quality thanks


 
Actually it doesn't. It determines the maximum size, but the camera itself determines max resolution and quality going by what the sensor itself is able to record. A memory card is just storage space and determines nothing except how much data can fit on it.



redfoxnudetoons said:


> Don't feed the troll. It won't get you anywhere.



We're feeding a retard actually.


----------



## Aden (Jun 20, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Hey, Aden?
> 
> Don't feed the troll. It won't get you anywhere.


 
Are you kidding? This is grade-A entertainment right here!


----------



## Shadow (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't be so serious, Drac. :/


----------



## Smelge (Jun 21, 2010)

I believe the OP may have got a warning for this thread, according to his journals. He still seems convinced he and his friend are in the right, while we are all wrong.

Intriguing.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 21, 2010)

my question:

Why isn't Tomias the one complaining here? He obviously doesn't care.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 21, 2010)

Xenke said:


> my question:
> 
> Why isn't Tomias the one complaining here? He obviously doesn't care.



Because Tomias is well known for causing a fuss over such things despite being in the wrong. So the OP didn't even mention a name because he knew what the verdict would be. I believe he's also been harassing AliasAura for some reason or another.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 21, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I believe he's also been harassing AliasAura for some reason or another.


 
that prick went onto a friends submission to turn it into a flamewar, when that ended he made a joournal about it and just kept on. i wrote a journal about how im tired of seeing this shit and i didnt even name names and he broke his anonymity by commenting on it


----------



## Smelge (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, you don't sound in the least bit biased. Let me guess, the submission that was commented on was an AUP violation as well? I'm seeing a pattern emerging here.

Ok. How about this. Explain how it happened, what happened and the result. I think both sides of the story are needed here.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 21, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Well, you don't sound in the least bit biased. Let me guess, the submission that was commented on was an AUP violation as well? I'm seeing a pattern emerging here.
> 
> Ok. How about this. Explain how it happened, what happened and the result. I think both sides of the story are needed here.


 nope wasnt a AUP violation, this jerk said they tried too hard to make the species in the picture different, and looked like roadkill, led on an onslaught of argueing and supposed to end there on the submission, it didnt


----------



## Smelge (Jun 21, 2010)

Fair enough. Who was it by the way?


----------



## Draconas (Jun 21, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Fair enough. Who was it by the way?


 
i'll note it


----------



## Stormrunner (Jun 21, 2010)

Okay I'm going to to the point of your opening statement.

Your friend violated the flooding policies.  The ones for SL and normal flooding.

He needs to put them in a collaborative image then put in the description that he created them from scratch. 

Also:

 * Second Life Screenshots - Fur Affinity only permits Second Life builders to upload images to the site. Screenshots, or images meant to take a snap shot of Second Life gameplay or events, are prohibited. Users may upload screenshots of Second Life only when the following requirements are met:

       1. Original, Complete Work - Avatar designs must be all new original, complete works and must be anthropomorphic in nature, and must be designed by or for the uploading user. *Edits of existing avatars and designs for props, clothing, accessories or other designs are prohibited.*
*  2. Backgrounds - Backgrounds are permitted, but must be subtle in nature. The focus must be kept on the design of the original work.
*

What I've Underlined and Bolded is the big kicker here.  If he has premade clothes or anything else in the background it's against the rules.  If he has full images instead of crops to cut out the model it is against the rules.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 21, 2010)

Draconas said:


> my mother's $100 and i used it once because it broke, the $10 thing was a replacement


 
You get what you pay for. I spent $200 on my 2004 camera and now I see far better non-SLR cameras I can get for the same price...I'm sure you can drop $100-120 on one and take some nice photos like I have (not including self-photo and my scraps contents).

You should also post elsewhere too in the forum, it's very nice and you'll make a nice Axelfox replacement


----------



## Draconas (Jun 22, 2010)

Stormrunner said:


> Okay I'm going to to the point of your opening statement.
> 
> Your friend violated the flooding policies.  The ones for SL and normal flooding.
> 
> ...


 
100% made by him, even the background


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 22, 2010)

Draconas said:


> 100% made by him, even the background


 
I think we'll need his word for it so we do not assume you are just defending him blindly.


----------



## Stormrunner (Jun 22, 2010)

Glaice said:


> I think we'll need his word for it so we do not assume you are just defending him blindly.


 
Not to sound skeptical myself, but being an SL player myself I know the land, sky and some of the plants are definitely NOT user created.  Not to mention you can buy low prim pants everywhere, and even get them free.  You can also get clothes and some "furry" avatars for free as well.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 22, 2010)

Stormrunner said:


> Not to sound skeptical myself, but being an SL player myself I know the land, sky and some of the plants are definitely NOT user created.  Not to mention you can buy low prim pants everywhere, and even get them free.  You can also get clothes and some "furry" avatars for free as well.


 there wasnt event plants, just the club he built


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 22, 2010)

Draconas said:


> there wasnt event plants, just the club he built


 and theres ya problem

it was probably believed to be one of the other type of SL screen shots of furs at the virtual clubs, did they list that the club was also made by them by chance?


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jun 22, 2010)

Shouldn't this be pmed directly to a mod rather than made a forum topic? It seems a lot more like complaining about an action than discussing how the site should be.

And I don't think FA is really a place for SL pictures. If you're actually attempting to do 3D art modeling I have a feeling you wouldn't be trying to do it in SL.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 22, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Shouldn't this be pmed directly to a mod rather than made a forum topic? It seems a lot more like complaining about an action than discussing how the site should be.
> 
> And I don't think FA is really a place for SL pictures. If you're actually attempting to do 3D art modeling I have a feeling you wouldn't be trying to do it in SL.



He already did, if I remember by reading his journal that was likely self-deleted shortly after not getting the answer(s) he wanted.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 22, 2010)

Glaice said:


> He already did, if I remember by reading his journal that was likely self-deleted shortly after not getting the answer(s) he wanted.


 
i dont remember deleting anything o.o


----------



## Zhael (Jun 22, 2010)

This thread is full of AIDS and fail.  This should be locked and OP should feel bad.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 22, 2010)

Zhael said:


> This thread is full of AIDS and fail.  This should be locked and OP should feel bad.


 
what do you think ive been doing since page 2? ive noted dragoneer and he's read the note, but didnt do squat yet, i has proof that i said anything to him


----------



## Zhael (Jun 22, 2010)

Draconas said:


> what do you think ive been doing since page 2? ive noted dragoneer and he's read the note, but didnt do squat yet, i has proof that i said anything to him


 You've still been bitching about something that you won't accept is against the rules. Period.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 22, 2010)

Zhael said:


> You've still been bitching about something that you won't accept is against the rules. Period.


 
i havent said anything about that shit for two days, your the one who brought it back up. heres my damn note i sent to him http://173.27.205.57:8000/private2.php.htm


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jun 22, 2010)

Zhael said:


> This thread is full of AIDS and fail.  This should be locked and OP should feel bad.


 
I said that a long time ago... with post #26.

=>.>=


----------



## Summercat (Jun 23, 2010)

For future reference, in every thread - and each post in every thread - there's a way to report threads to the moderators of that forum.

The 'Report Post' and 'Report Thread' features auto-generate a report in our moderation forum, and the applicable moderators get notified to take action.

--

Also, this does sound more like an issue that should have been taken up privately.


----------

